# Ricochet has a sex tape leaked



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

No Kacy Catanzaro in the video. 



















You guys can do your own research.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

bradatar said:


> You can find it if you want. I haven’t watched but it’s been pretty much verified to be him by people I’ve spoken to who have seen it.
> 
> *Apparently the guy is into butt stuff*.
> 
> ...


You're gonna need to put some context on that homie. That could mean two things, one is cool, the other weird af lol.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

His able to pull babe's like Kacy and Tessa Blanchard. Id want to record for posterity as well shrugs


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Is the video with a chick?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> No Kacy Catanzaro in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was legit the only thing I was curious about. Thanks for taking one for the team :beckylol


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> You're gonna need to put some context on that homie. That could mean two things, one is cool, the other weird af lol.





Mugging of Cena said:


> Is the video with a chick?


All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.


----------



## Shoo-Shpan (Apr 8, 2016)

Will there be a fingerpoke of doom reference on tv? Wouldn't put it past Vince. 

But thing i've never understood - why record it? People have sex and like various kind of stuff with it, that's a fact. But can someone explain to me reasons for recording it?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> You're gonna need to put some context on that homie. That could mean two things, one is cool, the other weird af lol.




The weird one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



kyhoopsgoat said:


> All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.




Welp there you go folks I didn’t wanna say it lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

It's a gif of a person's body that appears to be Richochet before he had the other side of his chest tattoo that isn't tribal. There is absolutely no way to tell if the man is Ricochet because the face isn't in the video.

I did a google search and there are sites reporting this now of a sex tape leaking, but then I see nudes of him leaked back in 2018 as well.

Also saw an Eli Drake leaked nude from what appears to be SnapChat in the process of this hehe.


EDIT - there is a video that is 100% definitely Richochet even though his face is not shown, you can tell same body, same tattoos of him masturbating and he has a very large penis.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

googled "gymnastic gay sex gif" to find one for a joke on what it might look like, thank god no one else uses this PC.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

He probably climbs up on some furniture and do high flying moves, helicopter move, etc.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Krin said:


> I did a google search and there are sites reporting this now of a sex tape leaking, but then I see nudes of him leaked back in 2018 as well.
> 
> Also saw an Eli Drake leaked nude from what appears to be SnapChat in the process of this hehe.
> 
> ...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Krin said:


> I did a google search and there are sites reporting this now of a sex tape leaking, but then I see nudes of him leaked back in 2018 as well.
> 
> Also saw an Eli Drake leaked nude from what appears to be SnapChat in the process of this hehe.
> 
> ...




Big dick Ric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Big dick Ric
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dicochet?


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

The fuck is this thread?:What?







:focus


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh Jesus fucking christ I now know way to much about ricochet. God damn it I hate myself for clicking on this thread a second time


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Krin said:


> I did a google search and there are sites reporting this now of a sex tape leaking, but then I see nudes of him leaked back in 2018 as well.
> 
> Also saw an Eli Drake leaked nude from what appears to be SnapChat in the process of this hehe.
> 
> ...


Just saw it. He was in the shower touching himself. Nothing too crazy and he was solo but yeah it's definitely him. You're right about his size,although I think he got me by an inch.


----------



## glowman (Dec 22, 2018)

Since when is that big? WTF? I suddenly feel huge. :nerd:


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

I don't think i need to see that video.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

What its solo? Well no need for me to check out the video then I was just wonder who the girl or girls would be but apparently theirs zero so need to look now


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Meh, who cares. lol


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

hh


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone listen to jerichos podcast today ? He kept calling him “re-cock-it” hahah. Can’t tell if he is really Mis pronouncing his name on purpose or not but it was hilarious.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

First Xavier's medium size
Then Titus' tiny peen
Now Rico

The BBC myth is getting disproven left and right , especially by Titus


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Can it be classed as a "sex tape" if it's solo?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The WWE is full of some nasty people


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Can it be classed as a "sex tape" if it's solo?




Ya know I wasn’t sure what to label it as. I didn’t want my thread title to say jerk off self finger blast. Tough wording all around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh man I didn't even put two and two together reading through this thread. All I knew was sex tape and ass stuff. Then I read it was solo

So Riccochet is doing stuff to his own..hole? Damn now I for sure wont check it out now! I wasnt going to in the first place when I learned it was solo but now I know he doing things to himself back there no sir! Avoid this like a plague lol


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.


Man, i hope you know that this sentence is an instant classic.

Hahaha.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Let’s count our blessings. He is quite flexible. It could be worse.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JonLeduc said:


> Man, i hope you know that this sentence is an instant classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.




I was on the way to the airport earlier and read that and coffee came out my nose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Knowing it's a solo is all I need to know to not look this up. 

I will always find it strange that Male wrestling fans are so obsessed with the dicks of these Male wrestlers. Its ether one of two things, repressed homosexuality or insecurities.


----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

there was probably a hidden camera in one of the motels he was stayin, lol, not watching. respect for ricochet.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I wonder who he filmed it for. 

Like a girl asked him to?


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> I wonder who he filmed it for.
> 
> Like a girl asked him to?


Brad Maddox, of course.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> Brad Maddox, of course.


GOAT director.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

RamPaige said:


> Knowing it's a solo is all I need to know to not look this up.
> 
> I will always find it strange that Male wrestling fans are so obsessed with the dicks of these Male wrestlers. Its ether one of two things, repressed homosexuality or insecurities.


Or plain ol curiosity.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

I've watched the video and frankly, He is not WWE Ricochet. In fact, The name Ricochet is an ambiguation. Examples:










The Fictional Luchador:










And now by I'm watching, there's a porn acrobat.

Watch out! This is how gossip makes.

Close thread.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.


That's a yikes from me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

This feels like old news. His dick has been online as long as Evan Bourne's.

But it got you guys talking for an hour or two anyways. :lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.


:shockedpunk


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good for him. Sex tapes/pics is sure to make him a success. Rollins is Universal Champion, and Paige is still employed even though she can´t wrestle anymore.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Good for him. Sex tapes/pics is sure to make him a success. Rollins is Universal Champion, and Paige is still employed even though she can´t wrestle anymore.


Hell, look at Kim Kardashian. She has no discernible talent at anything and is arguably one of the most famous people on the planet!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Hell, look at Kim Kardashian. She has no discernible talent at anything and is arguably one of the most famous people on the planet!


Sex sells. Fact.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Hell, look at Kim Kardashian. She has no discernible talent at anything and is arguably one of the most famous people on the planet!


Well, I don't know anything about Kim but considering how rich and famous she is, I'm willing to bet she does have talent in marketing and business.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Well, I don't know anything about Kim but considering how rich and famous she is, I'm willing to bet she does have talent in marketing and business.




You’d be mistaken. She understands social media/has a big ass/got fucked by Ray J on camera. That’s why she is famous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When he finished did it ricochet? Ok..bad joke lol


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

One more thing Ill say about this is I highly doubt Ricochet record himself for himself. Im sure he sent the video to either Kay or Tess or hell maybe both.

That means one or both of them are into some freaky dicky anal stuff lol. Maybe Tess uses a strap on haha


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

No doubt Rick O'Shea has been strapped down by Tessa. You could tell he was sus as fuck just by how he sounded and the way he talked. Not that their is anything wrong with that


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

Tumblr fangirls gonna love it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well to no surprise I Googled to verify if the video was out and a lot of his stuff was said to direct you to gay websites LOL


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

bradatar said:


> You’d be mistaken. She understands social media/has a big ass/got fucked by Ray J on camera. That’s why she is famous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean, come on dude. She's worth 350 million dollars. If understanding social media, having a big ass and being fucked by someone famous on camera is enough to make you that rich, I'm sure there'd be a lot more Kim Ks in this world.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Prince Pumass-play


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, God. What's next, a McMahon family orgy sex tape. 



With all the leaks coming out from wrestlers, the WWE should consider getting into the porn industry. Just imagine all the possibilities.... :trips5

_*Alexa Bliss* and *Liv Morgan*: One Night in Stamford_.

_*Becky Lynch*: Becky 2 Breast_

_*C̶h̶a̶r̶l̶o̶t̶t̶e̶ ̶F̶l̶a̶i̶r̶*:̶ ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶Q̶u̶e̶e̶n̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶N̶o̶ ̶A̶s̶s̶_


:vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who cares?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.


Excuse me wtf


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

is he gay?


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Laughable Chimp said:


> I mean, come on dude. She's worth 350 million dollars. If understanding social media, having a big ass and being fucked by someone famous on camera is enough to make you that rich, I'm sure there'd be a lot more Kim Ks in this world.


Off topic: Yea i dont get why people downplay the Kardashian business acumen. Yes the sex tape started it all but without some sense of business savvy on the Kardashian end they wouldnt have been able to leverage their “infamy” into a billion dollar empire.

I used to hate on em too (hell i still refuse to watch anything they’re featured in or associated with) but there comes a point where you gotta give props.

On topic: I could totally see Tessa Blanchard rocking the strap and putting some power moves on my boy Riccochet


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TalkLoudHitHarder said:


> is he gay?


Why would you think that? And even if he is, so?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was deadass hoping his girl would be in it. :dead3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TalkLoudHitHarder said:


> is he gay?


He was definitely happy In that video
:russo


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stop recording and storing sexual videos on devices that are always connected to the Internet or can connect to the Internet

Make your amateur porn the real amateur porn way, with a VHS camcorder. So all those prostrate massages and money shots are preserved in glorious 240p


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I was gonna ask if he at least showed some semblance of charisma or personality while fucking a chick, but if he's just finger-fucking himself, well....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Not gay but can someone pm me a link thx


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Sums up his 'wrestling' style.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ricochets character on television comes across as a submissive homosexual, so this isn't much of a deviation from his wrestling character. Kudos to him for not breaking kayfabe in his personal life


----------



## Angelfish2112 (May 29, 2019)

Well he IS a singles wrestler......


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Ricochets character on television comes across as a submissive homosexual, so this isn't much of a deviation from his wrestling character. Kudos to him for not breaking kayfabe in his personal life




How do you get that out of what he does? Submissive homosexual? Hahah okay then...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why would you think that? And even if he is, so?


he kinda looks it.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

This place is going wild over a Man's ass


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Krin said:


> there is a video that is 100% definitely Richochet even though his face is not shown, you can tell same body, same tattoos of him masturbating and he has a very large penis.





glowman said:


> Since when is that big? WTF? I suddenly feel huge. :nerd:


This thread is great.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

So he filmed a selfie of giving himself a selfie while burglarizing his own turd and it got a release?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I’m not sure some people in this thread understand what homosexuality is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TalkLoudHitHarder said:


> he kinda looks it.


And again so what if he is gay or looks gay. Is something wrong with that ?


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Off topic again. The family already had pre-established money. From Kim's father being a high proile lawyer and Bruce being an Olympic athlete. Majority of the time if you have pre-established money bring inherited that's in the millions then it's hard to go broke. Donald Trump would be a good example he has had a decent amount of failed business ventures but with the money he inherited and flopped he could afford it. Also factoring in we're in the Era where you can get money off barely habing any talent.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

thelaughingman said:


> Off topic again. The family already had pre-established money. From Kim's father being a high proile lawyer and Bruce being an Olympic athlete. Majority of the time if you have pre-established money bring inherited that's in the millions then it's hard to go broke. Donald Trump would be a good example he has had a decent amount of failed business ventures but with the money he inherited and flopped he could afford it. Also factoring in we're in the Era where you can get money off barely habing any talent.


And Ricochet had a wank.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> How do you get that out of what he does? Submissive homosexual? Hahah okay then...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Listen to his voice, he sounds and talks like a submissive gay or bi guy. And look at his scared, submissive body language during promos, it feels like he's being held hostage at gun point. He's very beta and effeminate.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.


Seriously? I was just about to google this but no fucking way now. No Kacy or Tessa in the vid. :tripsscust


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:bush


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

Everything looks huge when right next to camera, don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not gonna lie, i find him very boring but this video is the most interesting thing he's ever done to be honest-in my opinion. I'll watch it later. And who cares if he likes playing with ass? Some of you straight guys don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Ricochets character on television comes across as a submissive homosexual, so this isn't much of a deviation from his wrestling character. Kudos to him for not breaking kayfabe in his personal life


If you're watching WWE and thinking in detail about not only the sexualities of the men involved but also if they're a dominant or submissive, then you have issues you have not properly addressed in your life my good sir.

This thread is a glorious dumpster fire. I especially love the reactions from guys who think a guy fingering himself is somehow some weirdly bizarre shit. I feel sorry that you guys have never experienced that feeling, I truly do. There's a reason it's a "thing" at all and it's not because of the convenience of it.

Also if someone could direct me to where I might find this video I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Reservoir Angel said:


> If you're watching WWE and thinking in detail about not only the sexualities of the men involved but also if they're a dominant or submissive, then you have issues you have not properly addressed in your life my good sir.
> 
> This thread is a glorious dumpster fire. I especially love the reactions from guys who think a guy fingering himself is somehow some weirdly bizarre shit. I feel sorry that you guys have never experienced that feeling, I truly do. There's a reason it's a "thing" at all and it's not because of the convenience of it.
> 
> Also if someone could direct me to where I might find this video I would be greatly appreciative.


Alot of people on here dont live in the “real world”. Alot of backwards and outdated mentalities on this forum. Its quite embarrassing, especially from fans of one of the most “suspect” looking programs on television


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Some people have their kinks. 

Its no big deal.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> *Ricochets character on television comes across as a submissive homosexual*, so this isn't much of a deviation from his wrestling character. Kudos to him for not breaking kayfabe in his personal life


:dead2


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Edit: *The number of people that work in this company with these leaks is astounding. *


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Reservoir Angel said:


> If you're watching WWE and thinking in detail about not only the sexualities of the men involved but also if they're a dominant or submissive, then you have issues you have not properly addressed in your life my good sir.
> 
> This thread is a glorious dumpster fire. I especially love the reactions from guys who think a guy fingering himself is somehow some weirdly bizarre shit. I feel sorry that you guys have never experienced that feeling, I truly do. There's a reason it's a "thing" at all and it's not because of the convenience of it.
> 
> Also if someone could direct me to where I might find this video I would be greatly appreciative.


All I took from your post is that you like getting your asshole fingered. I can see why what I said about Rick bothered you so much. I apologize, I didn't mean to hurt you or anyone elses feelings.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Haha gay.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

LOL

What a treasure of a thread.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess Ricochet gives a new meaning to the word flippy shitt LOL


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> And again so what if he is gay or looks gay. Is something wrong with that ?


i mean if i was in WWE i wouldn't have a problem with it, but.... if word ever came out he would be jobbed out like darren young was and probably gonna get punished for this aswell.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Someone should hook a brother up with the tools of the trade.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

If you want to see some dude stroke and finger his own ass have it boys. I'm good. You know damn well he likes to get pegged by his lady.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Man I wasnt gonna comment on here anymore, this will be my fourth comment but I saw someone say Ricochet is a submissive ****. Well shiiitttt if Tessa Blanchard likes to dominate than mamacita climb on top and ride the Latino heat wave!!

https://images.app.goo.gl/8aLU3hL8Tedaqzv38


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> First Xavier's medium size
> Then Titus' tiny peen
> Now Rico
> 
> The BBC myth is getting disproven left and right , especially by Titus





Buster Cannon said:


> Just saw it. He was in the shower touching himself. Nothing too crazy and he was solo but yeah it's definitely him. You're right about his size,although I think he got me by an inch.


 This is some weird shit, WTF is wrong with y'all?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Who cares what Ricochet's sexual preferences are? The people that are shaming him in this thread are weirdos.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Zero interest in seeing this, but I dont judge whatever anyone else likes to do. Its his own business. All I know is he's a hell of a wrestler.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Who cares what Ricochet's sexual preferences are? The people that are shaming him in this thread are weirdos.


Is there anyone actually shaming him in here? Most seem to just find it funny, which it is tbf Idc what anyone else says.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

I do not care about his sexual life


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Listen to his voice, he sounds and talks like a submissive gay or bi guy. And look at his scared, submissive body language during promos, it feels like he's being held hostage at gun point. He's very beta and effeminate.




I don’t care if he’s gay/bi/straight whatever but I don’t see how you can confirm one way or the other based off of the fact that he doesn’t have a super low voice. He’s been known to date several women in the wrestling community so I doubt he’s gay, but whatever tickles your taint mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Good God. What did I just walk into? And you guys call me a degenerate.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

Who cares, hes an adult.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Jokerface17 said:


> I don’t care if he’s gay/bi/straight whatever but I don’t see how you can confirm one way or the other based off of the fact that he doesn’t have a super low voice.


Dropping truth bombs. My very good friend is straight as an arrow and lays some serious pipe and sounds like someone just kicked him in the twig-n-berries.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Adam Cool said:


> First Xavier's medium size
> Then Titus' tiny peen
> Now Rico
> 
> The BBC myth is getting disproven left and right , especially by Titus


Truth. Although,Xavier was more small than medium. I had to enlarge my screen during the Paige video to see that half assed flopper he calls a dick.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Good God. What did I just walk into? And you guys call me a degenerate.




This was like pouring down gasoline and lighting a long ass match. I posted this on my way to the airport this morning and traveled all day to come back to these bizarre posts. I knew this would be an interesting one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I bet Ospreay's tape is better.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

The "likes it in the butt" crew are repping hard for Ricochet in this thread. Look, whatever floats your boat. Whatever tickles your pickle. Whatever massages your prostate? Let's just not act like us dudes who don't like it in the pooper are the weird ones.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The "likes it in the butt" crew are repping hard for Ricochet in this thread. Look, whatever floats your boat. Whatever tickles your pickle. Whatever massages your prostate? Let's just not act like us dudes who don't like it in the pooper are the weird ones.


At least Ricochet has a fanbase to connect with now.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

**Ricochet used the 630 Thrust.**

It was super effective! :bob3


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The "likes it in the butt" crew are repping hard for Ricochet in this thread. Look, whatever floats your boat. Whatever tickles your pickle. Whatever massages your prostate? Let's just not act like us dudes who don't like it in the pooper are the weird ones.


Its not my thing either but its kinda dumb to insinuate the guy is gay or some type of beta over this. Truth be told he could probably take all of our girls if he wanted to. 

Why kink shame the guy?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Saw the title, was in for Tessa or Kacy: 

:book




Read the OP:

:tripsscust


Out


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Paige's videos were weird because she is, I don't want to see Richochet's because he's even weirder than Paige and no one should.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Given the content of the video, can we not use the word "leaked"?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Should have been with his girl but I almost threw up seeing his fingering his own butt hole. :mj2


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

It's so funny that this leak has 10 times more traction then his title match this sunday with Joe.


----------



## asdf1234gmx (Aug 31, 2016)

Just here to thanks to some posters' warning in page 1.


----------



## BGreen (Sep 25, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Should have been with his girl but I almost threw up seeing his fingering his own butt hole. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />


That's why you should always read through the first page or 2 for the ones who found out for themselves ?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

They should let Ricochet use the Mandible Claw as his finisher now. lol


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.


The fuck am I reading?! Now I needa wash my eyes.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I cant imagine straight guys making finger bang videos for their gfs. like do girls enjoy it that much even if they get to peg? idk i think hes probably bi. maybe the video was for finn or rollins.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Laughable Chimp said:


> I mean, come on dude. She's worth 350 million dollars. If understanding social media, having a big ass and being fucked by someone famous on camera is enough to make you that rich, I'm sure there'd be a lot more Kim Ks in this world.


Her family were already pretty wealthy and she no doubt has a team of people around her to "grow her brand".

You only have to listen to her talk for 2 minutes to understand that she is not a business and marketing genius.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If you are a guy and you look it up, you are gay. And I don't mean that offensively, but no reason a straight man would look something up of a man masturbating.

I honestly wish threads like this should not be allowed. It does no good. Stop giving attention to things that wrestlers do in their private time, especially private videos. Nothing good at all can come from things like this. It just cast a negative light and judgement on people. When did we start delving into wrestlers personal lives. Just focus on what they bring in the ring and on TV. The video should not be watched by anyone. And nobody should give this any attention. I had the same reaction when I heard about the Seth Rollins and Paige leaks. I did not watch and I did not give it any of my attention. It's a violation of peoples privacy. No one here would like if some video like that leaked of themselves. It would be mortifying. Stop giving these things attention. I DONT GIVE A FUCK!


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

Shoo-Shpan said:


> Will there be a fingerpoke of doom reference on tv? Wouldn't put it past Vince.
> 
> But thing i've never understood - why record it? People have sex and like various kind of stuff with it, that's a fact. But can someone explain to me reasons for recording it?


To send to people


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Adam Cool said:


> First Xavier's medium size
> Then Titus' tiny peen
> Now Rico
> 
> The BBC myth is getting disproven left and right , especially by Titus


Titus has a small hog? 

Well I'll be damned...


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Not gonna lie, i find him very boring but this video is the most interesting thing he's ever done to be honest-in my opinion. I'll watch it later. And who cares if he likes playing with ass? Some of you straight guys don't know what you're missing.


Im not into it but yeah I dont understand how people can mock what they'll never try.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> If you are a guy and you look it up, you are gay. And I don't mean that offensively, but no reason a straight man would look something up of a man masturbating.


lmao I found it just to send to my gf who likes wrestling more than me


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Should have been with his girl but I almost threw up seeing his fingering his own butt hole. :mj2




To be fair I doubt Dicochet wanted this out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I honestly wish threads like this should not be allowed. It does no good. Stop giving attention to things that wrestlers do in their private time, especially private videos. Nothing good at all can come from things like this. It just cast a negative light and judgement on people. When did we start delving into wrestlers personal lives. Just focus on what they bring in the ring and on TV. The video should not be watched by anyone. And nobody should give this any attention. I had the same reaction when I heard about the Seth Rollins and Paige leaks. I did not watch and I did not give it any of my attention. It's a violation of peoples privacy. No one here would like if some video like that leaked of themselves. It would be mortifying. Stop giving these things attention. I DONT GIVE A FUCK!




You don’t give a fuck but all the replies show people do. I didn’t watch the video but had to share due to what I heard was in it and for the wonderful reactions thus far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

bradatar said:


> To be fair I doubt Dicochet wanted this out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anybody who makes a sex tape does it with the conscious or unconscious hope that it'll be leaked one day and be a huge deal.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Anybody who makes a sex tape does it with the conscious or unconscious hope that it'll be leaked one day and be a huge deal.




I find it hard to believe he wanted a video of himself fingering his butthole but ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Honky tonk said it best. The female wrestlers get into the business. To bang the male wrestlers. True story.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The amount of people openly looking for this video knowing it's a solo male video makes me wonder if there will be a lot of coming out confessions by some of you posters lol. Unless you already are, hey I ain't judging. Good for you.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

ellthom said:


> The amount of people openly looking for this video knowing it's a solo male video makes me wonder if there will be a lot of coming out confessions by some of you posters lol. Unless you already are, hey I ain't judging. Good for you.



Well we are looking at two or more sweaty oiled up dudes locking up,grappling, groaning and grunting and...hey is this wrestling or gay porn lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

45banshee said:


> Well we are looking at two or more sweaty oiled up dudes locking up,grappling, groaning and grunting and...hey is this wrestling or gay porn lol


Well when you put it like that maybe they all need to wrestle naked too


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

ellthom said:


> Well when you put it like that maybe they all need to wrestle naked too



In private lol. When I was near a preteen I started watching wrestling, when a wrestler picked another wrestler up to do a powerslam I would say "umm, he's touching his junk." Took me a while to accept this was part of wrestling lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> If you are a guy and you look it up, you are gay. And I don't mean that offensively, but no reason a straight man would look something up of a man masturbating.


 This should pinned to the front page





Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Should have been with his girl but I almost threw up seeing his fingering his own butt hole.










You wasn't to watch it bruh, that's disgusting.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Sonny Kiss is probably in Ricochet's DM like


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


> Sonny Kiss is probably in Ricochet's DM like


Wouldn't work. They'd both wanna bottom.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Not my proudest fap


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I laughed way too much because of this thread..


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Best Thread of 2019 so far.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Well we are looking at two or more sweaty oiled up dudes locking up,grappling, groaning and grunting and...hey is this wrestling or gay porn lol


If you're Seth Rollins it can be both.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If you're Seth Rollins it can be both.


Gives new meaning to Becky's new finisher or rather climax the manhandle slam dont it lol


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

zrc said:


> Wouldn't work. They'd both wanna bottom.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Do my brown eye s deceive me? Can't put my finger on how this thread has stretched on for so long... people's private videos being put on display really does tug at my heart strings. Here's hoping he pulls through


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wridacule said:


> Do my brown eye s deceive me? Can't put my finger on how this thread has stretched on for so long... people's private videos being put on display really does tug at my heart strings. Here's hoping he pulls through


Ask Ricochet... he will show you where to put ya finger! ha


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Someone needs to use that Boromir pic from LotR's and have it say "one does not simply finger bang ones asshole!"


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

literally the most interesting thing riccohet has ever done


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

michael_3165 said:


> Ask Ricochet... he will show you where to put ya finger! ha


:lol !!


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

https://mobile.twitter.com/niasasuka/status/1089726101793005568?lang=en


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

45banshee said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/niasasuka/status/1089726101793005568?lang=en


:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This will either end his career or make him a world champion within a year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This will either end his career or make him a world champion within a year.


Honestly, I don't think anything happens to him. :toomanykobes

Maybe the Revival make a "Dick O'Shea" joke, but that'll be it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Did they ever make a joke of Dash Wilder's leak? or Matt Riddle's?


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I cant imagine straight guys making finger bang videos for their gfs. like do girls enjoy it that much even if they get to peg? idk i think hes probably bi. maybe the video was for finn or rollins.


I like how Finn and Rollins are always the go to when it comes to gay wrestlers. For all we know,it's actually guys like Otis and Lars Sullivan.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

zrc said:


> Did they ever make a joke of Dash Wilder's leak? or Matt Riddle's?


Dash Wilder never had a leak. :surprise:

He has a huge following and gets thirst tweets from fans. If he had a leak, I'd have known about it and it would be all over the internet. He is gorgeous, much more attractive than Richochet in my opinion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

See...this is why you don't film yourself in compromising positions with your phone. 

But shit like this is also why I have a job in cyber security, so by all means ladies and gents, keep putting your faith in insecure devices and the cloud. That'll go well for you.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This reminds me of the time I was going down a Pornhub rabbit hole and found a bunch of Richochet matches in the gay section. Not saying anything about him or me, just saying, people can do what they do in private spaces.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So....Ricochet can't do the finger point in his entrances anymore, right? :mj


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:trips8


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

I guess he's gonna be the butt of a lot of jokes backstage huh?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WINNING said:


> So....Ricochet can't do the finger point in his entrances anymore, right? :mj


Renee: "Here comes Ricochet, look at him pointing at the crowd!"

Graves: "I wonder where that finger's been Renee?" :mj

Cole: "Oh my!" :cole


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hahaha at the last few posts. 

Cue Ricochet's theme:...

Cole: " hes coming!!!"
Young: "who?"
Cole: "ricochet!"
Graves: "where?"
Cole: "EVERYWHERE!"
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/wh9boJm.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cole" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, Why is this still going?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> Do my brown eye s deceive me? Can't put my finger on how this thread has stretched on for so long... people's private videos being put on display really does tug at my heart strings. Here's hoping he pulls through


I think Paige's leaked vids/pic thread was the most active thread in the general WWE section (or at least it was since I became a regular) until it was moved.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Krin said:


> Dash Wilder never had a leak. :surprise:
> 
> He has a huge following and gets thirst tweets from fans. If he had a leak, I'd have known about it and it would be all over the internet. He is gorgeous, much more attractive than Richochet in my opinion.


His dick was leaked like 6 months ago. :lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It is safe to say that the whole situation has... ricocheted :trolldog


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

No Tessa huh? Damn. Doesn't this dude have an older kid? I feel embarrassed for the kid. Who plays their own ass? FFS.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> Good God. What did I just walk into? And you guys call me a degenerate.


Only on Friday's at the Bowling Alley.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Euron Greyjoy would've loved Ricochet.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Wait shouldn't this thread title be changed? If it's a solo tape no sex happened. It's a masturbation tape.

YOU HACK FRAUDS!


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

zrc said:


> Krin said:
> 
> 
> > Dash Wilder never had a leak. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="EEK! Surprise!" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


The person in those pictures isn't Dash, just someone who resembles him.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Trevor Mann will fingerbang his butthole, your butthole, everyone's butthole :woo


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I think Paige's leaked vids/pic thread was the most active thread in the general WWE section (or at least it was since I became a regular) until it was moved.


Ashamed to admit it but, I was excited too when I heard the news...


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> :trips8


I guess we found out why these two started tearing together.....

Also for any mafia people reading this yes you'all get your night write up soon. I'm allowed to post in other sections of the forum until its time


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Can't believe this thread has over 170 responses.


----------



## Wilcrates675 (Sep 17, 2017)

Ricochet's new gimmick: Casanova, the man who seduced himself.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fearless Viper said:


> Can't believe this thread has over 170 responses.


More than the last Raw thread probably
:maury
:maury
:maury


----------



## shanevick0 (Apr 12, 2018)

There’s about a 99% chance that he didn’t make this video to keep on his phone. Based on the type of women he has dated, I would be willing to bet that somewhere there is a smoking hot girl who got this video and probably finger jiggled herself while she watched it. I would also be willing to bet that he got a receipt video in return that most of us would probably stick a finger up our own ass to get to see. It’s embarrassing for him that it got out, but I’m not going to hate on him for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

shanevick0 said:


> There’s about a 99% chance that he didn’t make this video to keep on his phone. Based on the type of women he has dated, I would be willing to bet that somewhere there is a smoking hot girl who got this video and probably finger jiggled herself while she watched it. I would also be willing to bet that he got a receipt video in return that most of us would probably stick a finger up our own ass to get to see. It’s embarrassing for him that it got out, but I’m not going to hate on him for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I feel bad for the women you’ve dated that would enjoy a finger blast video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

shanevick0 said:


> There’s about a 99% chance that he didn’t make this video to keep on his phone. Based on the type of women he has dated, I would be willing to bet that somewhere there is a smoking hot girl who got this video and probably finger jiggled herself while she watched it. I would also be willing to bet that he got a receipt video in return that most of us would probably stick a finger up our own ass to get to see. It’s embarrassing for him that it got out, but I’m not going to hate on him for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't imagine anything a girl could do on a video that would be worth me violating my brown eye.


----------



## shanevick0 (Apr 12, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I feel bad for the women you’ve dated that would enjoy a finger blast video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This ain’t about me or anyone I’ve ever dated. I ain’t into that shit or know anyone that is. He’s the one that made a video. I’m just saying that if some girl like Kacy or Tessa told you they would trade a finger blast for a finger blast you a damn lie if you say you wouldn’t consider it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

shanevick0 said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad for the women you’ve dated that would enjoy a finger blast video.
> ...


If you have to violate yourself just to get the women you're dealing with to send you some naked pics/vids you're obviously doing something wrong. Getting them should be as easy as telling them you want them.

With Ricochet, I'm sure he just likes receiving analingus which is why he was making that clip to send to whoever he's dating.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

RamPaige said:


> If you have to violate yourself


How was he violating himself?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Fearless Viper said:


> Can't believe this thread has over 170 responses.


People wanna see that D.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Jersey said:


> This should pinned to the front page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The curiously got the better of me brah. :sasha3


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

I'd put money in that Tessa got him into the butt play. Kacy is too virginal to even know where to buy a strap on. Probably thinks they're in the back shelf at Lululemon.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Nah, not a sex tape. He's just gonna get his own back on Randy Orton with a handshake


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The curiously got the better of me brah. :sasha3


I'm so glad you cleared that up because I was like damn he going weird now too?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

shanevick0 said:


> This ain’t about me or anyone I’ve ever dated. I ain’t into that shit or know anyone that is. He’s the one that made a video. I’m just saying that if some girl like Kacy or Tessa told you they would trade a finger blast for a finger blast you a damn lie if you say you wouldn’t consider it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I wouldn’t. It’s hard to tell you why because I know the majority of posters on here lie but trust me on this one. But I’m doing just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

wait

my guy FILMED HIMSELF PLAYING WITH HIS ASSHOLE???

holy fuck im dead


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B29axkDTaQk

Wrestling Jesus

lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't find this video of him about fingers and something about buttocks, but judging from the comments in this thread, it must be hilarious. Can't believe this thread is more entertaining than a lot of the stuff going on in the WWE right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.


I fucking knew these flippers was into that shit.

:bahgawd Bah Gawd that finger has a family!

Big Dave Meltzer rates this move 5 Fingers!

Great ring worker. Corkscrew into fingerscrew. Hogan can't do that!


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Lucha Underground guys are into some weird shit, huh? A.R Fox did gay porn for those that do not know.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Krokro said:


> Lucha Underground guys are into some weird shit, huh? A.R Fox did gay porn for those that do not know.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

You know if his lady was giving him the finger poke of doom I'd have less issues with that. But what kind of straight male records himself doing that? What girl wants a video of some guys finger blasing his ass?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

If your Samoa Joe and you gotta wrestle Ricochet this Sunday and you know this video exist... What do you do?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

Poor joe. Stay away from his fingers, joe.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Krokro said:


> Lucha Underground guys are into some weird shit, huh? A.R Fox did gay porn for those that do not know.


and Rollins did gay fetish wrestling stuff.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I can't imagine anything a girl could do on a video that would be worth me violating my brown eye.


Legit laughed out loud.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

zrc said:


> and Rollins did gay fetish wrestling stuff.


See? We can inform and help so many people when we just work together as a community.



Buster Cannon said:


>


This made me laugh more than it should have, thank you.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Get in here little boys:

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/2396600-butt-diddlers-raw-thread.html


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Get in here little boys:
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/2396600-butt-diddlers-raw-thread.html


Not a fan of the Fingerpoke of Doom pt2 then? >


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

When I read the topic title, I thought it would be him getting it on with his girl but..I guess that's for a different audience. :lmao :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

45banshee said:


> If your Samoa Joe and you gotta wrestle Ricochet this Sunday and you know this video exist... What do you do?


wear gloves.


----------



## MandyRose-Melina (Jul 21, 2018)

I cant find it...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MandyRose-Melina said:


> I cant find it...


it's on Pornhub.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> kyhoopsgoat said:
> 
> 
> > All solo. My man is fapping and finger blasting his own asshole.
> ...


Yup hes blasting his bunghole. Hey more power to him if hes into that lol. Not my cup of tea but hey.

Btw I just noticed this Ricochet thread is the most hes been over on this forum.



zrc said:


> 45banshee said:
> 
> 
> > If your Samoa Joe and you gotta wrestle Ricochet this Sunday and you know this video exist... What do you do?
> ...


Omg I spilled my coffee..
:heston


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

If this happened in a previous era,would Ricochet be taken to Wrestler's Court?










"Son,when I said *digging holes and taking souls*,that's not what I meant."


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mods I got a question 

I posted this very low key because I’m not sure what is allowed. Linking this is totally against the rules right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Mods I got a question
> 
> I posted this very low key because I’m not sure what is allowed. Linking this is totally against the rules right


Nudity is not allowed in the forum, so yes, it is against the rules. You can still share the links via PM though


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Nudity is not allowed in the forum, so yes, it is against the rules. You can still share the links via PM though




Thanks dude

I’d like to post my ballot now for poster of the year . I put out quality in new threads and my data shows it. All facts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Buster Cannon said:


> If this happened in a previous era,would Ricochet be taken to Wrestler's Court?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Taker's face killing me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why is this such a hot topic? this has been the top post in this section ever since it was posted, maybe its where i'm a straight dude but i really have no interests in this at all. I could understand something like a Mandy Rose sex tape being a very discussed and hot topic, but Ricochet fingering his asshole? can we please try and move on and forget this ever happened?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

For my next thread im gonna ask which straight male has a bigger gay fanbase Finn Balor or Ricochet...

Im joking but one thing I did learn they both have a huge gay following


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

45banshee said:


> If your Samoa Joe and you gotta wrestle Ricochet this Sunday and you know this video exist... What do you do?


Thumb in the bum spot to distract him, followed by Cocina clutch?






You can add Cedric Alexander, Brian Kendrick, Matt Riddle, Pete Dunne, & Tommaso Ciampa to Team "Likes it in the butt" too.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why is this such a hot topic? this has been the top post in this section ever since it was posted, maybe its where i'm a straight dude but i really have no interests in this at all. I could understand something like a Mandy Rose sex tape being a very discussed and hot topic, but Ricochet fingering his asshole? can we please try and move on and forget this ever happened?


Just had to let everyone know you're a straight dude lol.

"Just so everyone here knows!!! ... Just making sure everyone's aware, of where I stand..."

"..."

"I'm totally not gay."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's not often Ricochet gets this much attention. ON Sunday when he points to the sky as he enters the arena we will all remember his infamous fingering of bunghole. Congrats Ricochet :cole


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MontyCora said:


> Just had to let everyone know you're a straight dude lol.
> 
> "Just so everyone here knows!!! ... Just making sure everyone's aware, of where I stand..."
> 
> ...


Well in a thread about a video of a guy fingering his fucking ass, yeah just wanna make that clear.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> It's not often Ricochet gets this much attention. ON Sunday when he points to the sky as he enters the arena we will all remember his infamous fingering of bunghole. Congrats Ricochet :cole


When he points to the sky his theme tune will quickly change to this.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

So ricochet films a video of himself doing a crafty brown finger, nothing to see here.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bump because fuck that Rants thread :tommy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hopefully Tacoma gets some assssseholeeee chants going while Joe is squashing him tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why is this such a hot topic? this has been the top post in this section ever since it was posted, maybe its where i'm a straight dude but i really have no interests in this at all. I could understand something like a Mandy Rose sex tape being a very discussed and hot topic, but Ricochet fingering his asshole? can we please try and move on and forget this ever happened?


Everyone is bored with WWE right now, and Ricochet inadvertently gave everyone an opportunity to crack(oops) jokes about him all day.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

I believe the appeal comes from where his fingers subsequently call home.

Had it been a basic cock shot leak,like Seth or Riddle, there would be little fanfare.

I wonder if Nikki Cross has a video of her doing the same thing except in her crazy gimmick....


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why is this such a hot topic? this has been the top post in this section ever since it was posted, maybe its where i'm a straight dude but i really have no interests in this at all. I could understand something like a Mandy Rose sex tape being a very discussed and hot topic, but Ricochet fingering his asshole? can we please try and move on and forget this ever happened?


You say that because Ricochet is a beta male and a nobody, so the matter of the impact is minimum.

But imagine something like this out of Austin during the AE, people will make a big deal out of that shit and make fun of him till the ends of time. Internet fans don't let shit like this just pass.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> You say that because Ricochet is a beta male and a nobody, so the matter of the impact is minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> But imagine something like this out of Austin during the AE, people will make a big deal out of that shit and make fun of him till the ends of time. Internet fans don't let shit like this just pass.




I love the people who post “who cares” in threads like these. Clearly a fuck ton do as it’s been the top topic on here since I posted it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine Finger Poke chants when hes there
:cole


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao No way am I watching that


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ricochet is US Champ now so looks like the 'scandal' is _behind_ him. 


Y'all were funny in this thread.


----------

